# Royal Regency Vincennes, France--day trips public transit?



## elaine (Feb 20, 2022)

Hi, other than going into Paris, what are some good day trips from Vincennes, France using trains/buses?


----------



## klpca (Feb 20, 2022)

elaine said:


> Hi, other than going into Paris, what are some good day trips from Vincennes, France using trains/buses?


We took the train to Versailles from Royal Regency. Easy enough. We booked a guided tour of the King's private apartments first thing in the morning that allowed you to enter the museum directly after the tour without waiting in line (but this was 2019). That said we still managed to exit the palace accidentally after grabbing a coffee in the cafe and our visit definitely went a bit sideways but plan B was fun. The lines to get inside were horrendous so we walked outside the grounds through the town of Versailles to get to the gardens and poked around there and the Estate of Trianon (delightful and free with the Paris Museum Pass) https://en.chateauversailles.fr/discover/estate/estate-trianon before going back to the palace to wait in line which was shorter in the afternoon than it had been before lunch. Luckily our tickets still worked and we went back in. It was a lot of walking though.

The guided tour was worth the price (10 euro each) but the entrance was almost impossible to find so allow extra time. We had allowed an extra 30 min and it took us about 20 min to find the right place. The tickets were booked through the Versailles website.


----------



## mogens.h1951 (Feb 22, 2022)

Taking the Metro is easy - different type of tickets available for tourists - https://www.ratp.fr/en/titres-et-tarifs

Following in Paris is a must - Musée du Louvre, Eiffel Tower, Jardin des Tuileries, Montmartre and Sacré-Coeur, Arc de Triomphe, and boat tour at Seine River.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisky (May 13, 2022)

You could visit Chantilly. You would need to take a bus to Gare du Nord, then the train to Chantilly. 





						Home - Château de Chantilly
					

Welcome to the Château de Chantilly ! We will be open on 15 August from 10:00 am to 6:00 pm / 8:00 pm for the grounds.



					chateaudechantilly.fr
				



There is also Senlis, a medieval village close to Chantilly. 








						Chantilly-Senlis Tourist Office
					

The Chantilly-Senlis Tourist Office: it's a host of ideas for outings, guided tours, leisure and stays to discover the historical, natural and cultural heritage of the destination.




					www.chantilly-senlis-tourisme.com


----------



## ScoopKona (May 27, 2022)

elaine said:


> Hi, other than going into Paris, what are some good day trips from Vincennes, France using trains/buses?



Epernay, where (in my opinion) the best Champagne is produced. 

What do you want to do in France? If the answer is "eat and drink the best in the world for pennies on the Euro," I can help with that. My wife is the "see all the world's great art and climb cathedral spires" member of our domestic partnership.


----------



## elaine (May 27, 2022)

thanks. ScoopLV, I'd be in both camps eating and art.  We decided to spend the night in Paris and then train to Blois, spending a few nights, where we're going to take the special shuttle bus Châteaux Rémi 2 days to see 4 chateaux and eat at a great little restaurant in Blois (2X) on this trip.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 27, 2022)

elaine said:


> thanks. ScoopLV, I'd be in both camps eating and art.  We decided to spend the night in Paris and then train to Blois, spending a few nights, where we're going to take the special shuttle bus Châteaux Rémi 2 days to see 4 chateaux and eat at a great little restaurant in Blois (2X) on this trip.



Here are a few of my favorite "bang for the Euro" restaurants in Paris, and one in Epernay. All of these restaurants are "cheap and cheerful."

Paris:

#1 - Bouillon-Chartier. 9th. One of my favorite restaurants, period. This is old-school Paris. It's been popular since forever. And they ONLY do the classic dishes, unironically. The menu hasn't changed since the 19th century. The waiter will write your order on the tablecloth. Your dishes arrive. The wine is inexpensive and decent. And it's a mix of tourists who have dreamed of eating at Bouillon-Chartier, and French tourists in Paris who have also dreamed of eating at Bouillon-Chartier, and Parisians. Inexpensive, unfussy food in an absolutely beautiful dining room. If you ate here every single night, I wouldn't blame you.

#2 - Domaine de Lintillac. 7th. The best lunch special in Paris, period. Some of the best duck dishes on Earth. They serve duck. They don't serve much that isn't duck. Go here. Eat duck. Only Beijing can claim to do duck as well as this restaurant. It will cost less than 20 Euros for lunch with wine. If you eat lunch here every day, I wouldn't blame you.

#3 - Au Pied de Cochon. 1st - in the old Les Halles. They serve pigs feet with bernaise. And that's what you want to order. Fabulously good. They serve a great deal of seafood as well. But if you're here for the first time, get the feet and enjoy. After lunch (I recommend this for lunch), wander around the culinary supply stores which still hang on -- E. Dehillerin at the top of this list.

#4 - The entirety of Rue Cler. Just wander and nibble. This is one of the world's great streets. Lastre Sans Apostrophe, around the corner on Rue Grenelle makes some of the best pate I've ever had. Just wander around this area and window-lick.

#5 - Epernay -- La Chapon Fin. Much like Bouillon-Chartier, unironic classic dishes. (Not nearly as pretty a dining room. But who cares? Walking distance from the train station in my favorite Champagne town.) This place is so good, that after lunch we immediately made dinner reservations so we could try two new entrees.

There you go. All of these places aren't that much more expensive than US fast food.


----------



## Armada (May 31, 2022)

Rue Cler is truly special.


----------

